# how long ?



## boricua22 (Dec 20, 2006)

how long does it take for a clone to root?  in water only?, with hormone powder in soil?,  and in ferltilized water?, or with hormone powder mixed into the water ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 21, 2006)

boricua22 said:
			
		

> how long does it take for a clone to root? in water only?, with hormone powder in soil?, and in ferltilized water?, or with hormone powder mixed into the water ?


*Clones usually take about 2 weeks depending on how you do it.  *


----------



## boricua22 (Dec 21, 2006)

coo thanxz brother's grunt


----------

